# Bass are OFF beds.



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I went to 3 different lakes today and did not see a single bass on beds. In about 3 days top water bite should be really killing it if I am not mistaken. Can't wait this is my favorite time of year when the bass leave the beds and I can bust out the braid/frogs.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Not so fast. I caught 3 yesterday in 15fow i caught a deep lake that looked VERY pregnant. None of the shallow fish were prego only the deep ones.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> Not so fast. I caught 3 yesterday in 15fow i caught a deep lake that looked VERY pregnant. None of the shallow fish were prego only the deep ones.


just depends on what lake your at.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> just depends on what lake your at.


Yup!

Chad - The topwater bite has been full swing for well over a month now. The summer pattern frog bite hasn't been...but the topwater bite has been.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Tokugawa said:


> Yup!
> 
> Chad - The topwater bite has been full swing for well over a month now. The summer pattern frog bite hasn't been...but the topwater bite has been.


Oh yes I agree at the Lakes I fish the top water bite has been on but, nothing on frogs yet. I have caught them on Pop-R's and Spooks but, no frogs. That is why I am excited, the frog bites for the Lakes I fish will be hitting within the next week at best.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Pigsticker said:


> Not so fast. I caught 3 yesterday in 15fow i caught a deep lake that looked VERY pregnant. None of the shallow fish were prego only the deep ones.


Maybe post-spawn females getting their eat on?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been catching them on frogs for a couple weeks now. Using a black frog with a walk-walk-walk-pause cadence in water just 1-4 feet deep. I haven't got any big ones yet, but got about a 3 or 3 1/2 pounder on it at clearfork.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> Not so fast. I caught 3 yesterday in 15fow i caught a deep lake that looked VERY pregnant. None of the shallow fish were prego only the deep ones.


Weather, water temp, moon, etc all factor in. Not all bass spawn at the same time. The majority do but not all. Its natures way of "not puttin all your eggs in 1 basket", so to speak. Ensures against catastrophic adverse weather destroying the main spawn. A few years back during a Lakes Trail event at Salt Fork, there were many bass on beds in July. Go figure! As punklord said, Alot does depend on the body of water.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Maybe post-spawn females getting their eat on?


That was my first thought but the bass at this lake generally run long and lean. I posted a pic of a prego female that was slightly over 23" yet only 6.7lbs. That one was skinny but they're mostly not fat. And these 3 were short and looked like footballs. Around 14" there is usually barely over a pound but these fatties were all nearing 2.5lbs. Only place I've seen bass that fat consistently is Erie smalljaws .


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

One of my ponds has no fish on beds. Spawn is done. The other the fish are still spawning...


----------

